# Sgt/Lt/Capt Promotional Exam



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone take the test this past saturday? I thought it was tougher than the '03 one.
-Piper


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Piper said:


> Anyone take the test this past saturday? I thought it was tougher than the '03 one.
> -Piper


Took the Lt's test. The '03 test was absolutely much easier. It looks like there might be a lot of appeals. Civil Service went above and beyond this year to make sure the test sucked. I believe nearly 20 questions were repeats of '04 questions and I also saw at least 2 questions in the Captains test that were repeats from earlier in the same test. They are really doing a great job there.

We actually take all of our test answers in Burlington and make a chart in MS Excel. It gives you a general idea of how well you did for anyone who adds their answers. We have about 23 answers in the first 80 and 14 in the next 20 where we have a 100% consensus or we are certain of the question and correct answer (question 1 and question 99) We have at least a general agreement on 67 of the first 80 and 17 of the next 20 answers. We added a Tewksbury guy this year and we might add a few from Woburn soon.

If you are a good test taker and are interested in this pm me with your answers (and anyone else you know) and e-mail address. I can send the spreadsheet back to you. I'm looking for people who normally get high scores (in the 90's) to get a more accurate comparison.


----------

